
Wavelet Trees - an Introduction - youngerdryas
http://alexbowe.com/wavelet-trees/
======
hcarvalhoalves
Sounds interesting, but theoretical. Any practical applications? I'm guessing
it has some purpose on dealing with long string sequences, like genome
sequencing?

~~~
aist11
Something like that + data compression. If you have some data type mapped to a
sequence of symbols, WT can speed up search in it. Please also note it is not
a complete full text search index (like ones used in genome sequencing). It is
a rank/select dictionary.

~~~
dunham
I believe he's doing full text search on this by running Burrows-Wheeler on
the data first. See here for more details:

    
    
       http://alexbowe.com/fm-index/
    

I started reimplementing all of this in Go about a year ago, but moved onto
other stuff before I finished.

~~~
aist11
Sure, that is what I meant. Some additional structures (BWT, ...) are required
for a complete FTS. WT allows only 1-symbol searches that might be enough in
practical applications (databases?).

I also have an implementation of dynamic LOUDS-based multiary WT (it is much
faster on large alphabets), but it haven't been fully finished yet.

------
NewAccnt
I would love to see more algorithms from the signals intelligence field. Any
recommendations?

